# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mrekullia e Allahut - Te lumenjt

## The_Capital

*Me foto..*

*Këta dy lumenjd ishin zbuluar në fillim të shekullit XX,por I Plotëfuqishmi Allahu e kishte përmendur këte krijim të tij në Kur'an 1400 vjet më parë,shiko Suretu Rrahman në ajetet 19-20 shkruan kështu:


Ai i lejoi dy detet të puqen ndërmejt vete.Ndërmjet atyrve të dyve është një pengues që ata të dy nuk e kapërcejnë. E,cilën të mirë të Zotit po e mohoni???
Prej atyre të dyve nxirren margaritarë e diamantë.

Allahu në suren En-Neml, në ajetin 61 thotë: "..dhe në mes dy deteve bëri ndarje.."*

*Kjo dëshmon qartazi se Kur'ani burimin e ka prej të madhit Allah,prandj Allahu thotë:*

*Thuaj: "Atë e shpalli Ai, që e di të fshehtën në qiej e në tokë,Ai është që fal shumë,është mëshirues".(Furkan:6)[/*

----------


## The_Capital

*Këta dy lumenjt ishin zbuluar në fillim të shekullit XX (20),por I Plotëfuqishmi Allahu e kishte përmendur këte krijim të tij në Kur'an 1400 vjet më parë,shiko Suretu Rrahman në ajetet 19-20 shkruan kështu:
Ai i lejoi dy detet të puqen ndërmejt vete.Ndërmjet atyrve të dyve është një pengues që ata të dy nuk e kapërcejnë. E,cilën të mirë të Zotit po e mohoni???
Prej atyre të dyve nxirren margaritarë e diamantë.*

----------


## The_Capital

*Kur takohet Deti Mesdhe me Oqeanin Atlantik, te ngushtica e Gjibraltarit,uji nuk përzihet fare sepse gjendet një pengesë,një perde,barrierë,e cila nuk shihet.
E veqanta e këtyre dy lumenjeve është se te dy rrjedhin në të njejtin det,por shija e ujit nuk është dhe ata kurrë nuk perzihen njëri me tjetrin (për shkak të caktimit të Plotëfuqishmit), uji i njerit lume ka shije te thart dhe tjetri ka shije të embel.*
*SubhanAllah*

----------


## _MALSORI_

nuk jepet fare emri i te dy lumenjeve...nuk jepet vendodhja....
ke sjelle dy foto qe thjeshte mund ti manipulosh si te duash vete ti....po te kishte me shume te dhena mund ta verifikonim edhe nga burime te tjera...dhe jo nga burime islamike....

manipulim  i qarte....

----------


## The_Capital

*Keta dy lumenje jan ne pjesen jugore të Kejpt Taunit (Cape Town) në Afriken Jugore

Asgjë nuk i pengon këta dy lumenj që të përzihen me njëri-tjetrin, por është dëshira dhe urdhëri i Allahut Subhanehu ue Te’ala*

----------


## _MALSORI_

> *Keta dy lumenje jan ne pjesen jugore të Kejpt Taunit (Cape Town) në Afriken Jugore
> 
> Asgjë nuk i pengon këta dy lumenj që të përzihen me njëri-tjetrin, por është dëshira dhe urdhëri i Allahut Subhanehu ue Teala*


emrat e tyre na jep ketu
qe ne menyre tjeter ti verifikojme a eshte e vertete...se afrika e jugur eshte e madhe e kushedi sa perrenj e lumenj jane atje...pastaj pse u prit sot ne shekullin e 21 te publikohej kjo gje...

bjen ere mashtrimi...

----------


## The_Capital

*Kur takohet Deti Mesdhe me Oqeanin Atlantik, te ngushtica e Gjilbartarit,uji nuk përzihet fare sepse gjendet një pengesë,një perde,barrierë,e cila nuk shihet.
*

*Kjo eshte e shkrume ne Kur'an para 1400 vjeteve por kete e ka zbulu edhe shkenca ne shek XX.*

----------


## number

_MALSORI_ meqenese je kaq i mencur tregoma nje gje se me intereson nga ty te lutem?
pse ne kuran shkruan kjo gje, kush ren tash cila eshte e verteta kurani apo ty ?
dua pergjigje KURANI apo UNE...

----------


## .IQ

Gabim eshte ajo me lumenjet, behet fjal per Detin Mesdhe dhe Oqeanin Atlantik

Një nga veçoritë karakteristike të deteve është shpallur në një prej ajeteve të Kuranit, si më poshtë:

"Ai i bëri dy detet të bashkohen me njëri-tjetrin. Ndërmjet tyre ka një pengesë që nuk i lejon të përzihen." (Err-Rrahman 19-20)

Kjo karakteristikë e deteve që rrinë ngjitur me njëri-tjetrin, pa u përzier mes tyre, është zbuluar jo shumë kohë më parë nga studiuesit e oqeaneve. Për shkak të forcës fizike të quajtur "tensioni sipërfaqësor", ujërat e deteve fqinj nuk përzihen. I shkaktuar nga diferenca e dendësisë së ujërave, tensioni sipërfaqësor i ndalon detet të përzihen, sikur ndërmjet tyre të ekzistonte me të vërtetë një pengesë.11

Aspekti interesant i këtij fenomeni është se ai është shpallur në Kuran në kohën kur njerëzit nuk kishin njohuri mbi fizikën, tensionin sipërfaqësor, apo oqeanografinë. 

burimi:http://www.harunyahya.com/albanian/liber/mrekullite_e_kuranit/mrekullite_p1_18.php

----------


## _MALSORI_

> _MALSORI_ meqenese je kaq i mencur tregoma nje gje se me intereson nga ty te lutem?
> pse ne kuran shkruan kjo gje, kush ren tash cila eshte e verteta kurani apo ty ?
> dua pergjigje KURANI apo UNE...


ban mire qe kur te citosh librin e shenjte citoje me number ajeti...jo keshtu ne tym si shume e shume hoxhallare qe kur ngelen ngusht menjehere thone ''keshtu e ka thene kurani ''...e ka thene kurani po ku ..ne cilin kapitull ne cilin ajet ne cilen faqe...qe te kemi mundesi ta hapim kuranin aty ku thote ate gje qe pretendoni ju dhe ato qe e citojne kuranin..ta verefikojme sa e vertete eshte ..se atehere behet plotesisht e besueshme...per fat te keq nuk kam hyre me e studiuar me themel kuranin...mirepo e kan nje liber te tille ne shtepine time ne gjuhen shqipe te perkthyer nga sherif ahmeti i tetoves...keshtu qe kerkund nuk gjeta ate qe thote suhejbi me lart...pra kerkund ne librin e shenjte nuk e gjeta se paska dy lumenj ne afriken e jugut qe nuk ju perzihen ujrat...hera e pare qe e degjova ishte nga suhejbi..dhe i kerkova me shume informata qe te lexojme edhe burime te tjera informacion...edhe ti qe me kerkon mua dicka duhej ti kerkoje suhejbit me shume informacion...jo mua qe kerkoj ndriqimin tim...nuk jam nga ata qe po te me thuash '' e ka thene kurani ''uli koken dhe them po e ke te drejte...kur ta lexoj me syte e mi tek libri i shenjte te them po e ka thene kurani dhe eshte e drejte ajo qe thua ti apo dikush tjeter qe citon kuranin....

----------


## _MALSORI_

> *Kur takohet Deti Mesdhe me Oqeanin Atlantik, te ngushtica e Gjilbartarit,uji nuk përzihet fare sepse gjendet një pengesë,një perde,barrierë,e cila nuk shihet.
> *
> 
> *Kjo eshte e shkrume ne Kur'an para 1400 vjeteve por kete e ka zbulu edhe shkenca ne shek XX.*


ne cilen kapitull...ne cilin ajet...ne cilen faqe shkruhen keto gjera...

----------


## number

"Ai i bëri dy detet të bashkohen me njëri-tjetrin. Ndërmjet tyre ka një pengesë që nuk i lejon të përzihen." (Err-Rrahman 19-20)
hajt se te bindesh ri rahhat 
aty e ke edhe krizen ekonomike qe do te zgjas deri ne vitin 2014 lexoje kuranin me shpesh

----------


## The_Capital

*Un edhe ne postin e par i kam dhan ajetet ku tregon per mos perzirjen e deteve.*

----------


## _MALSORI_

> "Ai i bëri dy detet të bashkohen me njëri-tjetrin. Ndërmjet tyre ka një pengesë që nuk i lejon të përzihen." (Err-Rrahman 19-20)
> hajt se te bindesh ri rahhat 
> aty e ke edhe krizen ekonomike qe do te zgjas deri ne vitin 2014 lexoje kuranin me shpesh


krejtesisht e pergjithshme...pa asnje baze..pa asnje emer dhe te dhene shkencore...si mund te thuash se ''ai i beridy detet te bashkohen me njeri tjetrin por qe nuk perzihen...kush jane keto dy dete...apo po na i perzieni detin mesdhe me oqeanin atlantik...ku jan te dhenat shkencore qe vertetojne se uji i detit mesdhe nuk perzihet me ujin e oqeanit atlantik....apo sillni ketu foto te bera ne kompjuter nga fanatike muslimane gjoja me na mbushe mendjen se ashtu siq thone ata eshte e verteta....pengesa te pa dukshme...perralla me mbret...a thua ne kete ngushtice nuk kalojne mijera e mijera anije te tonazhit te rende dhe nendetese....qe edhe sikur uji te kishte vendose te mos bashkohej me njeri tjetrin ai dhunshem do ishte bashkuar nga levizjet mekanike te mjeteve lundruese...le ma nga ndikimi i rrymave detare...

ja niset nje here me lumenj e tani dolet tek detet..o njerez mos bini ketu gjera te tilla nonsense se ne vend qe ti beni mire islamit ne te vertete e beni te lindin dyshime...lereni fanatiket rreth e qark botes te vazhdojne manipulimet dhe mos bini pre te tyre......

sa per dijeni o njesh aty e kishim edhe diten e kiametit...te trumpetuar nga hoxhallare dhe tipa si ju...por nuk ndodhi as kiamet as kurgje....keshtu pra edhe kjo kriza ekonomike qe thua ti...

----------


## uvejsa

> krejtesisht e pergjithshme...pa asnje baze..pa asnje emer dhe te dhene shkencore...si mund te thuash se ''ai i beridy detet te bashkohen me njeri tjetrin por qe nuk perzihen...kush jane keto dy dete...apo po na i perzieni detin mesdhe me oqeanin atlantik...ku jan te dhenat shkencore qe vertetojne se uji i detit mesdhe nuk perzihet me ujin e oqeanit atlantik....apo sillni ketu foto te bera ne kompjuter nga fanatike muslimane gjoja me na mbushe mendjen se ashtu siq thone ata eshte e verteta....pengesa te pa dukshme...perralla me mbret...a thua ne kete ngushtice nuk kalojne mijera e mijera anije te tonazhit te rende dhe nendetese....qe edhe sikur uji te kishte vendose te mos bashkohej me njeri tjetrin ai dhunshem do ishte bashkuar nga levizjet mekanike te mjeteve lundruese...le ma nga ndikimi i rrymave detare...
> 
> ja niset nje here me lumenj e tani dolet tek detet..o njerez mos bini ketu gjera te tilla nonsense se ne vend qe ti beni mire islamit ne te vertete e beni te lindin dyshime...lereni fanatiket rreth e qark botes te vazhdojne manipulimet dhe mos bini pre te tyre......
> 
> sa per dijeni o njesh aty e kishim edhe diten e kiametit...te trumpetuar nga hoxhallare dhe tipa si ju...por nuk ndodhi as kiamet as kurgje....keshtu pra edhe kjo kriza ekonomike qe thua ti...



Në serialin Deti i gjallë, kapiteni *Zhak Kusto* i zbulon opinionit botën befasuese nën dete, në lumenjë dhe oqeane. Duke hulumtuar ujërat në vende të hapura para Gjibraltarit, zbuloi faktin befasues të cilin shkenca nuk ka arritur ta shpjegojë. Zbuloi dy shtresa ujore, të cilat nuk përzihen. Janë të ndara sikur të kenë ndërmjet veti kufi të caktuar. Të dy kanë temperaturën, njelmësinë, botën e faunës dhe florës. Këta janë ujërat e Detit Mesdhe dhe të Oqeanit Atlantik, të cilët takohen para Gjibraltarit.

Në vitin 1962 -pohon Zhak Kusto - shkencëtarët gjermanë kanë zbuluar se në Bab el-Mandeb, ku preken ndërmjet veti ujërat e Adenit dhe të Detit të Kuq, ujërat e Detit të Kuq dhe të Oqeanit Indian nuk përzihen. Duke e përcjellë shembullin e kolegëve, filluam të hulumtojmë se a përzihen ujërat e Detit Mesdhe dhe të Oqeanit Atlantik. Së pari hulumtuam ujin e Detit Mesdhe  nivelin natyror i njelmësisë, dendësinë dhe format e jetës, tipike për ato ujëra. Në të njëjtën mënyrë vepruam edhe në Oqeanin Atlantik. Këta dy ujëra preken para Gjibraltarit me mijëra vite dhe do të ishte logjike, që këto sasi të mëdha uji do të duhej kaherë të ishin përzier  njelmësia dhe dendësia e tyre do të duhej të ishte identike apo së paku e ngjashme. Mirëpo, madje edhe në vendet ku preken reciprokisht secili nga këta ujëra ruan karakteristikat e veta. Me fjalë tjera, në vendet ku valët preken, pengesa ujore pengon përzierjen e ujërave. Pas këtij fakti të qartë dhe të mahnitshëm shkencëtari qe befasuar mjaft. Shumë kohë kam qëndruar në çuditë e këtij fenomeni të cilin nuk e shpjegonin ligjet e fizikës dhe kimisë shkruan Kustoja.
Mirëpo, shkencëtari edhe më shumë është habitur kur dëgjoi se për këtë është shkruar në Kuran qysh para 1400 viteve. Këtë e mësoi prej mjekut francez Dr. Maurice Bucaille, i cili e kishte pranuar Islamin para tij. Kur i fola për atë që kam zbuluar, ai mu përgjigj se Kurani qysh para 1400 viteve ka folur për këtë. Kjo për mua ishte sikur goditja e rrufesë në qiell të kthjellët. Dhe vërtet, kur e lexova përkthimin e Kuranit, ashtu shkruante. Pas kësaj kam pohuar:"Betohem, se ky Kuran, pas të cilit shkenca moderne vonohet 1400 vite, nuk mund të jetë fjalë e njeriut. Ky vërtetë është fjalë e të Gjithëmundshmit.
Pas kësaj e pranova Islamin dhe çdo ditë jam befasuar me të vërtetën, drejtësinë, lehtësinë, dobishmërinë e kësaj feje.
Falënderoj pafundësisht Atë që i hapi sytë e mi që ta shoh të vërtetën, shkruan më tej Kustoja.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Në serialin Deti i gjallë, kapiteni *Zhak Kusto* i zbulon opinionit botën befasuese nën dete, në lumenjë dhe oqeane. Duke hulumtuar ujërat në vende të hapura para Gjibraltarit, zbuloi faktin befasues të cilin shkenca nuk ka arritur ta shpjegojë. Zbuloi dy shtresa ujore, të cilat nuk përzihen. Janë të ndara sikur të kenë ndërmjet veti kufi të caktuar. Të dy kanë temperaturën, njelmësinë, botën e faunës dhe florës. Këta janë ujërat e Detit Mesdhe dhe të Oqeanit Atlantik, të cilët takohen para Gjibraltarit.
> 
> Në vitin 1962 -pohon Zhak Kusto - shkencëtarët gjermanë kanë zbuluar se në Bab el-Mandeb, ku preken ndërmjet veti ujërat e Adenit dhe të Detit të Kuq, ujërat e Detit të Kuq dhe të Oqeanit Indian nuk përzihen. Duke e përcjellë shembullin e kolegëve, filluam të hulumtojmë se a përzihen ujërat e Detit Mesdhe dhe të Oqeanit Atlantik. Së pari hulumtuam ujin e Detit Mesdhe  nivelin natyror i njelmësisë, dendësinë dhe format e jetës, tipike për ato ujëra. Në të njëjtën mënyrë vepruam edhe në Oqeanin Atlantik. Këta dy ujëra preken para Gjibraltarit me mijëra vite dhe do të ishte logjike, që këto sasi të mëdha uji do të duhej kaherë të ishin përzier  njelmësia dhe dendësia e tyre do të duhej të ishte identike apo së paku e ngjashme. Mirëpo, madje edhe në vendet ku preken reciprokisht secili nga këta ujëra ruan karakteristikat e veta. Me fjalë tjera, në vendet ku valët preken, pengesa ujore pengon përzierjen e ujërave. Pas këtij fakti të qartë dhe të mahnitshëm shkencëtari qe befasuar mjaft. Shumë kohë kam qëndruar në çuditë e këtij fenomeni të cilin nuk e shpjegonin ligjet e fizikës dhe kimisë shkruan Kustoja.
> Mirëpo, shkencëtari edhe më shumë është habitur kur dëgjoi se për këtë është shkruar në Kuran qysh para 1400 viteve. Këtë e mësoi prej mjekut francez Dr. Maurice Bucaille, i cili e kishte pranuar Islamin para tij. Kur i fola për atë që kam zbuluar, ai mu përgjigj se Kurani qysh para 1400 viteve ka folur për këtë. Kjo për mua ishte sikur goditja e rrufesë në qiell të kthjellët. Dhe vërtet, kur e lexova përkthimin e Kuranit, ashtu shkruante. Pas kësaj kam pohuar:"Betohem, se ky Kuran, pas të cilit shkenca moderne vonohet 1400 vite, nuk mund të jetë fjalë e njeriut. Ky vërtetë është fjalë e të Gjithëmundshmit.
> Pas kësaj e pranova Islamin dhe çdo ditë jam befasuar me të vërtetën, drejtësinë, lehtësinë, dobishmërinë e kësaj feje.
> Falënderoj pafundësisht Atë që i hapi sytë e mi që ta shoh të vërtetën, shkruan më tej Kustoja.


e vetmja gje qe kishe jasht perralles qe na tregove ishte ajo thenia  poshte shkrimit...mos shiko vogelsine e e mekatit por madheshtine e atij ndaj te cilit ke mekatuar...

vazhdoni e na tregoni perralla per mrekulli te tilla...me vjen keq qe edhe keto veprime tuaja veq dem i ben islamit...

----------


## torrkerry

HYJI, cilido që të jetë emri i tij, krijoi gjithçka prej içit.
Nuk ka mrekulli më i madhë!
Përpara vdekjes tonë, njerëzit të paijsur prej Hyjit 
me një inteligjencë të bërë në imaxhin dhe në përngjasimin 
e inteligjencës së tij, 
do t'i zbulojnë edhe gjëra më të mrekullueshme!
Dhe besimtarët e marrë do të vazhdojnë të diskutojnë 
p-ër Atë që i ka krijuar: Javeh, Perëndia, apo Hallahu!

Torrkerry

----------


## dardaniAU

"SUheji"
Ti po thua se Allahu para 1400 viteve ne kuran ka thane se dy lumenjet, nuk do te puqen[nuk do te perzihen]
PO a ndaleni vetem pake te mendoni me logjiken e juaj te shendoshe pa e pytur ate jaranin tuaj Allahun, dhe me thane po Bota dhe njerzimi eshte me miljana, apo biljarad vite, e pse Allahuit tuaj i doli gjumi shume vone per kuranin vetem 1400 vite me heret! mendo pake me logjiken tuaj, ben pytje mose ja fute kotrum, se budalen e kane vra, para se me linde Allahu i juaj!

----------


## number

dardaniAU ok desha tet pyes dicka
une e hape nje dite kete teme por ma bllokoi administratori nuk e di pse...cka mendon per kuranin A eshte liber nga Allahu s.w.t. apo nga Muhamedi s.a.w.s. a nga njerez te tjere !?

----------


## _MALSORI_

> dardaniAU ok desha tet pyes dicka
> une e hape nje dite kete teme por ma bllokoi administratori nuk e di pse...cka mendon per kuranin A eshte liber nga Allahu s.w.t. apo nga Muhamedi s.a.w.s. a nga njerez te tjere !?


pse po e pyet dardanin i dashur...nuk e ve kush ne dyshim qe kurani eshte fjala e zotit thene popullit nepermjet gojes se Muhametit as...por ne dyshim vihen spekullimet e njerezve qe fjale kryesore te tyre kan '' e ka thene kurani ''...e di ti i dashur qe 95 % e popullsise muslimane ne trojet shqiptare nuk e ka lexuar nje here te vetme kuranin por kur vjen puna per te diskutuar per dicka hidhen e thone '' e ka thene kurani ''...kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te dalur nga situata...thjeshte me te thene '' mbylle gojen '' se e '' ka thene kurani ''...nuk e di ndoshta nuk ke degjuar por me pare hoxhallaret tone te ndritur nese ju beje pyetje rreth fese dhe ndriqimit islam menjehere te kunderpergjigjeshin '' e shihni shejtanin qe mundohet me e vene ne dyshim fjalen e allahut .. ''dhe xhemati i paditur me shume besonte hoxhen injorat se sa besimtarin qe kerkon ndriqimin e shpirtit te tij... 

ja pra i dashur qe sot kan ardhe kohe te tjera dhe nuk ke me ate injorancen e viteve te shkuara..ku me nje fjale te vetme ja mbyllje gojen xhematit...sot jane bere te zgjuar te gjithe dhe nese do te thuash dicka duhet te matesh mire kur e thua dhe bazen nga ku bazohesh per ate qe e thua...jo si hapesi i kesaj teme qe nje here thote lumenj e nje here dete...nje here dete e tash na dli oqean...

me te pergjegjshem ne ate qe bini ketu...qe te mos ja ulni vlerat islamit...

----------

